#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  woensdag 11 oktober na Ourika via de Parallelweg naar huis

## mansoura1

En toen hebben we met elkaar gesproken, en spreek ik je graag weer. Gaarne contact?

----------

